# The Exeter Thread



## Roadkill (Sep 5, 2007)

Exeter.  I'm never sure what to make of it.  On one level it's nice, on others it's slightly disappointing.  I always get the feeling it should be better than it is.

For a small city there's quite a lot going on there, but on the other hand a lot of it's not much to write home about.  

On one hand, it's got the Cathedral and some other parts: on the other, there are far too many nondescript, or downright ugly, streets and buildings.

On one hand, it's got Gandy Street and the shops up Magdalen Road: on the other, the High Street is a parade of boring chainstores.

Part of me wouldn't mind living there - would even quite like it: another part thinks I'd get bored.  Much as I don't like London, at least there's a lot to it.  Much as Hull might be ugly in places, at least it's got a vibrancy, a rough charm and a character to it that Exeter seems to lack.  

I can't work the place out.  What do you make of it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2007)

It's very handy for the seaside ​


----------



## Calva dosser (Sep 5, 2007)

It took quite a pasting in the war.

When the students have gone home it gets a bit quiet. 

(Although, as I remember them, they were mostly braying Hooray types who failed Oxbridge)

As Gentlegreen said, it is admirably placed for the seaside. And the moors.

And the class 'A' deliveries from Brizzle are fairly regular.

Oh, and lest we forget-Cripple Cock.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 5, 2007)

I went to college there and wasn't that fond of it. Most of the clubs were hellholes leaving the Cavern club for decent bands and now food. Saved my sanity, that place. 
 Found it violent, incestuous and unfriendly complared to other places I've lived but that was quite a while ago and it could have just been cos I was a miserable teenager, that I felt like that.
 Love The Real McCoy, the pasty shops  and the carboot sale though. Was there the other week though and within an hour of mooching about, felt lkike I had been and done everything.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 5, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> (Although, as I remember them, they were mostly braying Hooray types who failed Oxbridge)



My little sister is off to uni there later this month. I don't think she's much of a braying type. Although she did go to private school so her mates might be.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 5, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> It took quite a pasting in the war.



True.  I'm used to bombed cities, having lived in Hull, large parts of the centre of which were virtually levelled in 1941.  I didn't realise how bad Exeter got it until I googled 'Exeter blitz.'  The saddest thing, I suppose, is that it was largely Baedeker raids, and an old city was destroyed for no great strategic reason - aside from the fact that it's a major railway junction.  Shame they made such a bad job of the rebuilding - but again, that's nothing unusual.



> When the students have gone home it gets a bit quiet.
> 
> (Although, as I remember them, they were mostly braying Hooray types who failed Oxbridge).



I went to Durham uni so I'm used to that.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 5, 2007)

Even in the 70s Exeter had a reputation for being full of the hoighty toighty.

Why not try Newton Abbott instead.. now there's a proper town.


----------



## Calva dosser (Sep 5, 2007)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Even in the 70s Exeter had a reputation for being full of the hoighty toighty.
> 
> Why not try Newton Abbott instead.. now there's a proper town.



Aaar The Cider House. Now there is a boozer.


----------



## Buds and Spawn (Sep 5, 2007)

I like Exeter. Lived there for four years. Thought there was a nice balance between stuff to do in the city without being too urban.... You can walk everywhere, and Dartmoor and the coast are close. As is London really.

There were plenty of good pubs and clubs for indie / alternative music (Hop n' Grapes - which became the Cavern, Timepiece etc..). Loads of gig venues - and Bristol for the bands that didn't make Exeter...

I've even thought of moving back down there....


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2007)

exeter to me just means another hour and a half west on the A30 until home. those devon types are funny.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 5, 2007)

What's the name of that dodgy club in Exeter that Bomscare used to always be on about? And there's Diggerland at Cullompton!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2007)

I like Exeter, its fooking great.

Just the right mix culturally that there aint a struggle for dominant power.
easy to travel around in and a nice place to be.

And Izzy how could you forget a club that everyone calls "ringpiece"


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 5, 2007)

I went for a long weekend last year.  I loved it.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Exeter.  I'm never sure what to make of it.  On one level it's nice, on others it's slightly disappointing.  I always get the feeling it should be better than it is.
> 
> For a small city there's quite a lot going on there, but on the other hand a lot of it's not much to write home about.
> 
> ...



I think you are basically correct. I have lived here for 4 years now, moving down from London. I think the thing with Exeter is that it is a very divided city. It's got a small but imposing wealthy class, and yet as a whole the city is very poor with lots of social problems. High prices, low wages.

I would certainly reject the claim that it was unfriendly. I would say it is the friendliest place I have lived. And everyone seems to know each other somehow.

The city centre is a real hodgepodge. And it currently lacks any real cohesion. But loathe as I am to big up shopping centres and town planners, I think the current modernisations are going to be a good thing. I think they will create a central hub in the city that it has previously lacked. I am just hoping they manage to tie in Northernhay Gardens and the Rougemount Castle into the city better. Somehow create natural through routes to create more of a unified centre.

As for pubs - plenty of decent ones, and a fair number of shit ones. Clubs I know less about. I have had some good nights out, but it's not really my thing.

The essential thing about Exeter is it's location. 15 minutes to a couple of different beaches. 20 minutes to Dartmoor. An hour to the North Coast - and yet just a couple of hours on the train to London.


----------



## JTG (Sep 5, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> True.  I'm used to bombed cities, having lived in Hull, large parts of the centre of which were virtually levelled in 1941.  I didn't realise how bad Exeter got it until I googled 'Exeter blitz.'  The saddest thing, I suppose, is that it was largely Baedeker raids, and an old city was destroyed for no great strategic reason - aside from the fact that it's a major railway junction.  Shame they made such a bad job of the rebuilding - but again, that's nothing unusual.



I always wondered why Exeter got it so bad - Plymouth and Bristol yes but Exeter?

Never thought about it but Roadie's OP is basically how I see it. It seems nice sometimes and other times a bit crap.

I like Exeter City though, hope they're back in the League soon


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

Exeter got hit as direct retaliation for Dresden.

_"Exeter was a jewel. Last night we destroyed it" Herman Goering_


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

One other thing in Exeter's favour, it has quite a good genetic throughput. People moving and leaving from and to different places. Not like the genetic 'kids pool' of Cornwall.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 5, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I think you are basically correct. I have lived here for 4 years now, moving down from London. I think the thing with Exeter is that it is a very divided city. It's got a small but imposing wealthy class, and yet as a whole the city is very poor with lots of social problems. High prices, low wages.
> 
> I would certainly reject the claim that it was unfriendly. I would say it is the friendliest place I have lived. And everyone seems to know each other somehow.
> 
> ...



Fair enough about the friendliness thing-like I said, I was a sulky seventeen year old when I last lived there so not the sort to natter with strangers in pubs like I am now. The cathedral green is lovely and my brother swears by The Ship Inn nearby Very true about the wages as well-similar to Bath where I lived as well with a huge division between haves and have-nots.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 5, 2007)

I am surprised no-one has mentioned the excellent Double-Locks pub.


----------



## Calva dosser (Sep 5, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Exeter got hit as direct retaliation for Dresden.
> 
> _"Exeter was a jewel. Last night we destroyed it" Herman Goering_



Perhaps he would have said that, some people reckon they mistook it for Plymouth and Dartmouth.

Hang-on, wasn't Dresden in '45? there was precious little left of the Luftwaffe by then.

Maybe an earlier, smaller raid.

Nope, Exeter was May '42, Dresden Feb'45.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

I like it. I couldn't have coped with anything too rural after being in London for 14 years and - after an initial period of adjustment - I find it fits me just fine. It's London these days that I have a problem with!

Agree with Idaho - although there's a lot of concern from the independent shop owners in the area - I think Princesshay is a good thing. And a vast improvement on the old Princesshay who's 50s brutalist architecture I remember from shopping trips as a kid. 

I work on Southernhay so am right in the middle of the city centre. But it only takes me 20 mins to walk home. Utter bliss after years commuting across town. 

There's some great pubs (take a bow, The Hourglass) and half decent venues on the odd occasion I still want to go out clubbing (Velvet Lounge, Phoenix).

And Topsham is just down the road - *sigh* - I dream of owning a house in Topsham...

pinkmonkey - you're long overdue another long w/end luv - sort it!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I am surprised no-one has mentioned the excellent Double-Locks pub.



thats cos its for tourist and beardy bitter/cider drinkers innit 

Anyway out of those slating Exeter who actually lives there?


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> thats cos its for tourist and beardy bitter/cider drinkers innit
> 
> Anyway out of those slating Exeter who actually lives there?


I used to and slated it a wee bit but did say at the age of 17, I pretty much hated everyone and everything! Tis far far worse places to be


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Hang-on, wasn't Dresden in '45? there was precious little left of the Luftwaffe by then.
> 
> Maybe an earlier, smaller raid.
> 
> Nope, Exeter was May '42, Dresden Feb'45.


My god.. you know what this means? The Nazis had a time machine! The implications!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I dream of owning a house in Topsham...


Come on. If you're dreaming, why not own all of Topsham. You could rule the place with an iron fist.. Mwahahahahahah!


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Agree with Idaho - although there's a lot of concern from the independent shop owners in the area - I think Princesshay is a good thing. And a vast improvement on the old Princesshay who's 50s brutalist architecture I remember from shopping trips as a kid.




I still want to destroy it, 

Its that corporate IKEA HABITAT NEXT Daily Mail land sterility, forced upon us as the new ideal shopping utopia.

I geuss I dont fit into their target group then


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I geuss I dont fit into their target group then



ya think?!  

Tis not my first choice for shopping but cos I work but seconds away I know I'll spend the odd lunch hour mooching around there. At least it means we've now got a Wagamamas!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I still want to destroy it,
> 
> Its that corporate IKEA HABITAT NEXT Daily Mail land sterility, forced upon us as the new ideal shopping utopia.
> 
> I geuss I dont fit into their target group then


Its a modern development. I would rather they made it honestly modern than tried to create some god-awful faux olde-worlde nonsense. It's saving graces for me are that they have created a reasonable amount of open public space, have made it outdoor, not one of those horrendous indoor mall things, and have broken up the straight lines and incorporated the city wall into it.

I think there is also a good chance that a large amount of the clone high street will move into it, dropping rents for the main high street to allow in independents. Also the increase of punters it will attract will in turn spill over to the independents.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

> I think there is also a good chance that a large amount of the clone high street will move into it, dropping rents for the main high street to allow in independents. Also the increase of punters it will attract will in turn spill over to the independents.



Not convinced. High St rentals will increase due to ripple effect of being close to Princesshay inviting more chainstores to take units as most independents won't be able to afford it. Independents will mostly stay in their little villages they currently occupy, some will go to the wall through lack of traffic as it's all funnelled into the city centre area.

Empty units like the old Deber-neber-neb-enams will either a) be relet to a major retailer with the promise to invest in tarting up the eyesore or b) be allowed to rot until such time the public's complaints reach shouting volume whereupon the Council announces the flattening and redevelopment of the whole of the Sidwell St area as part of a huge 'urban regeneration' programme to benefit the city as a whole (translation: they desperately try and drum up further income from new business as they realise being a unitary authority is actually pretty expensive). AFAIK bus station is next in their path regardless. Mind you, that's a good thing - that place is truly awful!

Oh, and watch out for a bit for European City of Culture within the next 5-10 years...


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

You jaded cycnic!

They are revamping the old Debenhams to be flats I think. Also the Sidwell street area is going to be the new Venitian Quarter (yeah yeah - I know) and they are going to stick a Waitrose in the bit opposite Debenhams. I think that is one of the reasons why they won't let the farmers market back intot he centre - they are trying to court the Waitrose folk.

The lower Fore Street shops seem to be doing ok. There seem to be a few shops down there that have no real business sense alas. That french deli... (shakes head). Lovely idea - but guaranteed to go bust by 2008 due to not realising how pivotal passing trade is to such a business.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree about French deli place. Have heard the ethnic supermarket place down there is good - have just got fab curry cookbook so am planning to head down to pick up ingredients!

Think they were trying to make that end of town the 'foodie quarter' - hence farmer's market (shite location poor sods!) and Foodeaze (great idea, doomed to failure - didn't do any market research prior to opening). Comes back to what someone else posted about there being a small amount of people with lots of money and many people with not much at all - as much as these places are fab in their own v.limited way, they are pricey and aren't for the ordinary and everyday and can't possibly develop a large enough customer base to support them without attracting sigificant custom from outside the city.

Look at Dart's Farm - they've managed to grow the business and develop it as an attraction in it's own right that people will travel bloody miles to get to!

Hope you're right about Waitrose - middle class through n'through me - I bloody love Waitrose  and


----------



## JTG (Sep 5, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> My god.. you know what this means? The Nazis had a time machine! The implications!



and they still lost the war. they were rubbish


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> and they still lost the war. they were rubbish


Well it's your classic pre-destination paradox isn't it. Schoolboy error on their part.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, and why does bloody everywhere have to be defined as a niftily named 'quarter' FFS!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Think they were trying to make that end of town the 'foodie quarter' - hence farmer's market (shite location poor sods!) and Foodeaze (great idea, doomed to failure - didn't do any market research prior to opening).


The farmers market is loosing more and more traders as they are getting significantly less custom down that end of town  It's a real shame. I just hope they can hang in there long enough for the council to wake up and do something about it.

The problem with Foodeaze was that it didn't know what it was, and consequently none of the customers knew what to do with the place. They did some really nice stuff, and it wasn't too badly priced for the quality. However it was as doomed as a doomed thing. You just feel like shaking these people by the scruff and screaming "LOCATION" in their ears until they cry.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 5, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> thats cos its for tourist and beardy bitter/cider drinkers innit



I doubt many tourists ever manage to find it.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Oh, and why does bloody everywhere have to be defined as a niftily named 'quarter' FFS!


It kind of limits you to four areas 

It's pretty pretentious and is likely only to be used by the planners and marketeers, and swiftly abandoned by those who actually use and work in the areas.

I fear a Waitrose would absorb all the middle class money Exeter has, killing off the Oddbins up the road, and many of Magdalen Road shops.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, but given the size of the space they needed to rent and the overheads (losing £14k a week I think at it's 'height') they probably didn't have much choice over location. Plus, I'm sure they were sweet talking into taking it by the Council as they were desperate to get the space let and back in use (pure conjecture of course -but I bet I'm right!)

Btw, there must be a few of us here or close by these days? Surely it's time to organise a proper U75 gathering for us _local_ folk?!  

I reckon a cosy evening at The Hourglass followed by the delight that is Ringpiece...  

Failing that, can't recommend Velvet Lounge highly enough - especially when Gobstopper's on - for those still young enough to occasionally want to 'cut a rug' to some 'bangin' grooves'


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I fear a Waitrose would absorb all the middle class money Exeter has, killing off the Oddbins up the road, and many of Magdalen Road shops.



Fair point. <middle class wanker mode/> that deli in Magdalen Road is fucking lush though!


----------



## JTG (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Oh, and why does bloody everywhere have to be defined as a niftily named 'quarter' FFS!



they're doing that here as well. It's bollocks, some attempt to foist fake history/heritage on us because presumably the names of the existing areas (like Broadmead for example) which have been used for centuries don't fit their marketing strategy.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Fair point. <middle class wanker mode/> that deli in Magdalen Road is fucking lush though!


It is. But you have to dedicate a good few hours to a single purchase. I've seen glaciers move quicker.

There is nothing wankerish about wanting nice food 

As odd as it sounds - they have a really, really nice english white wine in there. It's about £7, can't remember the name. Top stuff.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> I reckon a cosy evening at The Hourglass followed by the delight that is Ringpiece...
> 
> Failing that, can't recommend Velvet Lounge highly enough - especially when Gobstopper's on - for those still young enough to occasionally want to 'cut a rug' to some 'bangin' grooves'



Cut a rug? Bang some grooves eh? I'm quite into weaving and wood carving, so it sounds ideal.










Seriously though - i really am into weaving and wood carving


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Sharpham or Pebblebed by any chance? Have tried Pebblebed at a tasting in Topsham through their distributers who have an open house set up sometimes. I was just wandering past at the right time.

(God, this gets more of a middle class wank-a-thon on my part by the minute!)


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

You can never be that middle class in Exeter. It's too crummy and parochial. When you finally move to Topsham you'll know you've made it 

It might have been Sharpham...

Very crisp, fruity, almost almond tones, light finish. Goes well with a fat pipe full of a sour sativa.

Outwanked!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 5, 2007)

Bah! I never thought anyone could outwank me!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone will tell you that I am the biggest wanker they have ever met.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2007)

This thread may well see me looking at house prices and employment options in the Exeter area .....​


----------



## Calva dosser (Sep 5, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You can never be that middle class in Exeter. It's too crummy and parochial. When you finally move to Topsham you'll know you've made it
> 
> It might have been Sharpham...
> 
> ...



Hang-on, Sharpham is a cheese from outside Totnes? 

Oh years ago, suppose they diversified.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 5, 2007)

Calva dosser said:
			
		

> Hang-on, Sharpham is a cheese from outside Totnes?
> 
> Oh years ago, suppose they diversified.


Sharpham Rustic - fine, fine cheese. Good with ham. Prefer the plain to the herb and garlic one personally.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 5, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> This thread may well see me looking at house prices and employment options in the Exeter area .....​



Exeter was expensive in the 70s..


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 6, 2007)

speaking of shops did anyone see that Hortus shop that was there near the station?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I would certainly reject the claim that it was unfriendly. I would say it is the friendliest place I have lived. And everyone seems to know each other somehow.



I didn't mean to imply that at all.  I completely agree with you: it's a very friendly sort of place, and I should have mentioned that in my OP.  I like the way that in so many of the shops and pubs people say hello with a genuine warmth, in that pleasant, lilting Devon accent.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I always wondered why Exeter got it so bad - Plymouth and Bristol yes but Exeter?



It was really a Baedeker raid - as Idaho says - destroying a beautiful old city (e2a: but not in exchange for Dresden!).  They tried to bomb Durham for the same reason, but missed.  Sadly, they seem to have made rather a god job of central Exeter.  And then, in the late 40s with the country nearly bankrupt, there just wasn't the money to rebuild all that well, plus in the 50s and 60s they were a bit too willing to listen to modish modernist architects, which is why so many provincial cities (I've got Hull in mind again) were left with nasty, cheap-looking concrete centres that only now are being smartened up or torn down.

Exeter was, and is, a pretty major railway junction as well, which was another incentive for the Luftwaffe to go for it...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> And Topsham is just down the road - *sigh* - I dream of owning a house in Topsham...



I love Topsham.    In particular, Joel Segal Books is probably the finest bookshop I know.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 6, 2007)

<nicking stuff off DJBS again>

Hasn't on of the problems been loads of people coming down from the South East since the Met Office moved and pushing house prices up above local incomes?

My parents often fly from Exeter Airport, say there are some handy flights from there - if any of your are personally responsible for killing the planet!


----------



## JTG (Sep 6, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It was really a Baedeker raid - as Idaho says - destroying a beautiful old city in excahnge for Dresden and the like.  They tried to bomb Durham for the same reason, but missed.  Sadly, they seem to have made rather a god job of central Exeter.  And then, in the late 40s with the country nearly bankrupt, there just wasn't the money to rebuild all that well, plus in the 50s and 60s they were a bit too willing to listen to modish modernist architects, which is why so many provincial cities (I've got Hull in mind again) were left with nasty, cheap-looking concrete centres that only now are being smartened up or torn down.
> 
> Exeter was, and is, a pretty major railway junction as well, which was another incentive for the Luftwaffe to go for it...



Oh I know all about that, I live a few hundred yards from the concrete monstrosity that is Broadmead


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 6, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Its a modern development. I would rather they made it honestly modern than tried to create some god-awful faux olde-worlde nonsense.



Yep its a modern development. And yes there was a load of old 50's 60's concrete there. That was ugly in most people eyes, it still a bit of Exeters history. Not so much now, however country chocolate box houses were once a new build by some medieval Barrats property developers

You have the old twee cathedral green, which I see they've modernised a corner of now where the tramps used to get pissed up. Which is nice and functional. And now Princesshay's getting the treatment.

In 50-60 years time when tastes change again, do you think they'll rip it all out again as this will be seen as old ugly buildings and not modern enough

What we're getting is old and shiny new. Wether its good or bad depends on you preferrances, it would be sad if theres no in betweens, only old places all laura ashely and touristy and the shiny new sterile lands. All desisgned to take your hard earned off you an make the shopping experience as euphoric as possible.

I did actaully think they were going to put a roof on some of princesshay But I can only go on the artsist impressions I saw on TV, the designs for Plymouth and Bristol also looked very very very similar, in fact I'd go so far as to say it was the same picture peddled about. but we'll see when they're finished.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 6, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I love Topsham.    In particular, Joel Segal Books is probably the finest bookshop I know.



Ooooh - is that the 2nd hand place that rambles on forever and if I go into the downstairs I practically brain myself cos it's so low!  I could spend hours in there!

Have you been to The Passage House Inn down by the river? They do the best steak and ale pie and you can sit right by the river and watch the ferryman bloke with his rowboat take people back and forth to the Turf Locks side.

Isambard: sorry, I'm one of those blow'ins  In my defence I only moved here cos t'other half lives here and he couldn't relocate. I don't work for the Met Office though


----------



## Isambard (Sep 6, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Isambard: sorry, I'm one of those blow'ins



No worries mate. My dad was born in the next village to ours but cos of my accent I've literally had:  "Are you local?!" in the pub in Somerset.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 6, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Isambard: sorry, I'm one of those blow'ins





You aint in order to be one of those blowing you need to have sold a 1 bedroom flat in Uxbridge for a million and a half first.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 6, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> My dad was born in the next village to ours but cos of my accent I've literally had:  "Are you local?!" in the pub












Oh come on you all thought it


----------



## Isambard (Sep 6, 2007)

I was waiting for more of a come back on the "blow in" but buggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 6, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> What we're getting is old and shiny new. Wether its good or bad depends on you preferrances, it would be sad if theres no in betweens, only old places all laura ashely and touristy and the shiny new sterile lands. All desisgned to take your hard earned off you an make the shopping experience as euphoric as possible.


I agree with what you are saying. But in the history of all towns you have the same thing. Lots of shit buildings get put up and pulled down over the centuries and once in a while something enduring gets put up. Look at any city and you'll no really old crap buildings there - principally because all the crap they built back then has been knocked down and replaced.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 6, 2007)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Ooooh - is that the 2nd hand place that rambles on forever and if I go into the downstairs I practically brain myself cos it's so low!  I could spend hours in there!



Aye, that's the one.  And I _have_ spent hours in there!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2007)

Ow my head.  

After yesterday's drinking binge around Exeter with Epico, I think we can report two things.

1. The Prospect Inn, on the Quay, does a great lunch and a lovely pint.

2. The Ship, on Cathedral Green, does a nastily sour pint.  Not impressed.

Somewhere in or between one of those two pubs and the Wetherspoons just up the hill from St David's, lie my glasses.  That's the second time this year I've lost them when drunk.   @ self.


----------



## Skim (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never liked the place, always found it quite bland. But I'm from Plymouth, so whaddya expect?


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a fairly mild place. Plymouth, by contrast, is total shithole - as 99% of the people in the UK (and half the people of Plymouth itself) would attest 

Roadkill - so are you in Exeter atm?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm actually staying in Bradninch, which is a little town I like a great deal.    But yes, I'm at a conference in exeter over the weekend and then going back to London on Monday.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2007)

We should have sorted out a proper meet-up. Maybe we could muster a last minute meet on Sunday evening. Not quite sure how many Exeterites we have these days.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It was really a Baedeker raid - as Idaho says - destroying a beautiful old city in excahnge for Dresden and the like



You are wrong...as was Idaho...fkkn know_nuthin_Urb75_remaking history bollocks....even Calva saw it for b/s


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 7, 2007)

Am pretty sure me n'fuct would be up for a quiet  Sunday evening pint.

Roadie - have you been to the fantabulous Hourglass yet? it's at the top of Colleton Hill - that v.v.steep hill that you walk down to get to the Quay.

Failing that, the Prospect's alright - especially for a mellow Sunday afternoon when the sun's shining.

We've got the kids this w/end so will be kid-enabled until 8ish Sunday evening...

Anybody else?!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 7, 2007)

Btw folks - Italian market's here for the next 3 days - S.Street way where the farmer's market is held. Am off there at lunchtime to see if I can find lovely things for our tea.

Probably be skipping along in the sunshine like the middle-class ponce I am admiring the different types of mozzarella and seeking out some decent prosecco


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> You are wrong...as was Idaho...fkkn know_nuthin_Urb75_remaking history bollocks....even Calva saw it for b/s


You seem so laid back about it. I would get much more angry if I were you - nutter


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 7, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> You seem so laid back about it. I would get much more angry if I were you - nutter



nah...saying that Exeter and the surrounding area is full of paedos, nonces and families of an incestuous history of abuse would be a nutty thing to say...tho highly more accurate, than saying Exeter was bombed in revenge for Dresden.

From what I can remember reading, and being told by witnesses of the destruction of Plymouth & Exeter, the buildings were, by and large wooden in construction(mostly post Mediaeval in age) and could not be saved with the manpower or equipment available.

Funnily(sic) enough I've been on buses going round Charles Cross in Plymouth while "locals" have explained to German & other tourists how the church is "one of the oldest building in Plymouth which they couldn't knock down..cos it's old innit?" rather than a monument to the loss of lives...and when the tourists corrected the "locals" they turned round and told them that they were wrong, "cos they are foreigners..."


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2007)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> After yesterday's drinking binge around Exeter with Epico ...




So Epico is back in town as well then? Get him along on Sunday as well, gwan ggwan gwan gwan ... sunday afternoon pint on the quay? Gwan.



As for the rest of it ... I like Exeter, always have done since I moved here 10 years ago. It's a big village really. It's friendly (as others mention) there's almost nowhere I feel the need to avoid (apart from maybe eye-contact in a few spots on a Saturday night ) and I actually like the fact it's a badly planned and sort of disconnected ... led me to all sorts of interesting places when I first came here. Sure there's some shit clubs to avoid, but (when I was still doing this sort of thing) no two Saturday nights were alike, I was as likely to end up in a field somewhere with 250 other idiots as I was to end up in someone's front room watching a film. 

First place I've ever lived where I actually talk to my neighbours.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 7, 2007)

Sunday eve would be better than daytime for me - but no bother.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't really do a session on Sunday evening, 'cos it's my last night staying with my mum before I head back to London, but I could be up for a pint around 6-ish if people fancy it.    If you do, PM me and I'll send you my mobile number since I'll probably be offline all weekend.  Epico only came up for the day yesterday and AFAIK he's working all weekend, though.

Bosky - Everything I've read on the subject of the Exeter blitz suggests that the main motivation for bombing Exeter was destruction of a historic city - a Baedeker raid, much like the one aimed at Durham and (to a lesser extent) York.  Itr wasn't in exchange for Dresden - I was wrong to accept that without checking it - but the Germans did try to destroy smaller and historic cities as a means of wearing down morale.  Why else would it have happened?  Aside from the railway junction, there wasn't much of strategic importance to hit.  

I like Exeter.  That much I've concluded.  I've had another very pleasant day ambling around the city, trying and failing to locate my lost glasses.  It's not the prettiest city in Britain (cheers, Luftwaffe), but it's got some good shops, it's very welcoming, it feels extremely safe and the pubs are as good as anywhere.  Yup, I'd live here.  It's nice.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep Exeter clean...I'm currently looking to buy a few properties and become a bitch of a landlady MHUWHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2007)

There's only one buy-to-let bitch allowed on the B&SW board Miss Thang!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone been to the new Princesshay yet? It's right next to my work, so it has been interesting seeing them put it up. I quite like what they have done with the space as it goes. I think it references well to the city wall and to the surrounding streets. However not being a woman who spends lots of money on clothes, the shops miss me completely.

E2a - Although the deli is ok.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, being a woman who'd _like_ to spend lots of money shopping I've been and ... well ... I do wonder how well it's going to do once the curiousity value has evaporated. 

Lots of the shops are at the real top end of the High St (Karen Millen, All Saints, LK Bennett, Hobbs) - some lovely stuff but fuck all under the £70-80 mark. Plus there's some real designer prices stuff (Caroline Charles, AH Moda).

I also wonder how well the architecture will work over the winter period. One of Princesshay's usp's is it's not undercover. Fine right now. Not sure about mid-January. Coupled with it being a bit of a wind tunnel already.

On the upside, am looking forward to eating at Giraffe (never made it to one of the London branches- been wanting to go for ages!) and Maison du Chocolat is a pre menstrual woman's little piece of heaven  

Have wandered into the Chandos deli but haven't bought anything - again, I wonder if it can sustain itself or if it will go the same way as Effings and Foodeaze (amount of stock vs cost of floor space). Speaking of which... they're trying to resurrect Foodeaze - ad in Express & Echo last week looking for staff!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 25, 2007)

I have bought two bottles of wine at Chandos - and very nice it is too. Had a chat to the fellow running it (maybe the owner, not sure) and he seems to be a bit more clued up than the Foodeaze folk. He already runs one in Bristol.

Not sure if it can sustain it - it'll all be about if they can keep the rich Devon folk local rather than going up to London.


----------

